# New to the forums, professional rider.



## Mfoehrkolb (Jan 11, 2013)

Aye yo! Just using the site suggestion and introducing myself. I'm a pro rider for a disclosed team and have quite a few sponsors. I won the Olympic gold 6 times, and been riding for 1 year. My best trick as of now is falling. I pay for my own gear with the money I make painting cars, and parts. I'm 25 as of now, 5'11" in height and weigh 170ish. My hobbies are playing LoL when my girl isn't around and I weight lift and train for my crossfit competitions 5-6 times a week. Even knowing im in quite good of shape if I may say so... The first time I went boarding (was about 6-8 hours) my legs felt like they were going to fall off for the entire week after lol. I'm quite a fast learner though, and my 2nd time at the mountain I was on the steeper slopes, hitting the smaller jumps, and some rails. 

Yours truly,
ME!

P.S I do not believe in paragraphs...


----------

